# Do Simms waders hold up good in saltwater?



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

Any of you guys use simms waders? If so, how do they hold up in saltwater for cold days fishing?

It seems like all the waders I wear...a variety of duckhunting waders seem to leak - thus my user name. 

I'm looking for a dedicated wader for fishing on cold days.

L.W.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a nice neoprean pair I use to hunt with but I use a cheap Wally world pair in the surf and haven't had any problems. Bought them last year and not leaking yet, hell I don't even rinse them off.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I won't dare say that Simms aren't good. They are in fact great. But if I were going to spend my money on waders, I'd get a pair of Hodgmans. Very durable and their lightweight boot (assuming you'd get boot foot as opposed to stocking foot) is so much lighter and more comfortable than traditional rubber.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive used neoprene waders for years....try hanging them by their heels...if u fold them they crack


----------

